# 1994 50HP Johnson died and wont start



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a 94 oil injected 50 HP Johnson 2 stroke that was running great untill the past two times I took it out. It died on me at full throttle and would not fire back up, fuel ball is holding pressure when pumped but I notice that it will fill the inline filter up with fuel only half way, then when you try to crank it the fuel is sucked out of the filter, engine wont fire and when you pump the ball again it only fills the filter half way. Engine will not fire now at all, only turn over. The boat and motor are new to me having just bought a month ago, but the motor is CLEAN inside and out, no crappy wiring or rigging of any kind. Any ideas ?


----------



## Juan (Aug 21, 2009)

First trypulling a spark plug,leave the plug wire connected and ground the plug to the engine, turn it over and see if you're getting any spark..


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok that yell you heard was me getting shocked, I am getting fire, and plenty of it.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Voltage x Pain - WTF = Ya know your alive! Hows the heart feelin? :hoppingmad Perhaps ya should try putting some gas in it. oke


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

don't know what I would do without ya Dan, but it sure is fun thinking...........( jackin with you), plenty of gas what else ??????????


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

and by the way, NEVER seen spark plugs like these, there is no electrode like a car plug, looks like they were just sawed flat, when I pulled them out I said "What the hell" ???????? But checked and they spark like crazy, weird looking though.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

s it fuel injected or carb?sounds to me at first like fuel pump but you say the inline filter is being sucked out.I would try the injectors or float needle to see if fuel is getting to the cylinders.Gas motors need 3 things.air fuel and spark.You have sparkand air.Ill bet the injectors got clogged.Also make sure you have no water.Take some of the fuel where it comes out of the inline filter and put it in a glass.If it seperates than there is your problem.Im betting you have a clogged injector or water in your fuel.Ill almost guarantee it,.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Gapless plugs. Sounds like a fuel delivery issue to me. Hopefully one of the many outboard gurus chime in to help ya out on what to check. I don't do outboards man,sorry.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

It is carbed desperado, I will check the fuel for water.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *CCC (9/3/2009)*It is carbed desperado, I will check the fuel for water.


carbed makes me believe more your bowls are full of water or the float needles are clogged but my best guess is water.Usually all cylinders wont just quit unless it is a large scale problem meaning water in the bowls.There is a screw on the bottom of the bowls.Turn it out and drain them and collect the fuel in a glass.If it is all gas than it may be your needles are stuck or clogged.

if it is water change your water seperator and figure out why there is water in your tank.From all the symptoms i would bet on the water.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (9/3/2009)*s it fuel injected or carb?sounds to me at first like fuel pump but you say the inline filter is being sucked out.I would try the injectors or float needle to see if fuel is getting to the cylinders.Gas motors need 3 things.air fuel and spark.You have sparkand air.Ill bet the injectors got clogged.Also make sure you have no water.Take some of the fuel where it comes out of the inline filter and put it in a glass.If it seperates than there is your problem.Im betting you have a clogged injector or water in your fuel.Ill almost guarantee it,.


Hey Will, have you ever seen a 94 50hp fuel injected,,,,:letsdrink just joking, dont rip my head off,,,,

but you are right about the water,,, ill bet what he is pumping is not fuel at all,,, but mostly water,,,,


----------



## sonicfisherman (Apr 8, 2009)

i had the same issue twice a few weeks ago on my 90 40hp johnson. the first time it was bad gas. we pored it out and it didnt even smell like gas just like pure water (dont buy gas at circle k) put new gas in changed the fuel filter and worked fine. the second time it happened a week later two of the 4 bolts holding the foot on had worked themselves loose and was causing the issue


----------

